# Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)



## steffenK (25. März 2010)

Liebes Forum,

in unserem Teich hat dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal seit Bestehen (ca. 13 Jahre) ein Frosch abgelaicht. Erdkröten haben wir schon seit ein paar Jahren im Teich, haben aber noch nie abgelaicht. Jetzt kam dieses Jahr der __ Grasfrosch dazu und von einem auf den anderen Tag schwamm ein Laichballen im Teich. Ein paar Wasserfrösche haben es Jahre zuvor schon versucht, sind aber nicht bis zum Wasser vorgedrungen, da unser Kater sich vorher deren Froschschenkel (und auch nur die) zu gemüte geführt hat. Inzwischen ist er aber aufgrund seines Alters ruhiger und gemächlicher drauf und sein Jagdtrieb nicht mehr so ausgeprägt, so dass die __ Frösche wieder eine Chance zu haben scheinen.

Allerdings läuft zum Betreiben des Bachlaufes dauerhaft auch eine Oase Atlantis 85 Pumpe im Teich (eher im flacheren Bereich für geringe Umwälzung). Ich befürchte nun, dass die kleinen Kaulquappen angesaugt und durch den Wolf gedreht werden :beten
Wer die Oase-Pumpen kennt weiß, dass da ein ordentlicher Zug dahinter steckt.

Meine Idee war, für die erste Zeit nach dem Schlüpfen ein würfelförmiges Gitterkonstrukt (z.B. mit feiner Edelstahl-Gaze verkleidet) um die Pumpe zu bauen mit der Idee, durch die größere Oberfläche und die "vielen" Ansaugöffnungen die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit je Öffnung zu reduzieren, auch mit der Gefahr, viele Pflanzenteile, Blätter o.ä. anzusaugen, aber eben keine Kaulquappen. Je nachdem, in welchem Teichbereich die Kaulquappen sich dann verstärkt niederlassen bzw. wenn sie größer geworden sind, fällt der Ansaugschutz wieder weg. Die Pumpleistung werde ich zusätzlich etwas drosseln.

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Vielleicht muss man sich keine Gedanken machen und es ist alles halb so wild, die Kaulquappen werden nicht angesaugt? 


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Christine (25. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo Steffen,

zu diesem Thema hat sich dir Firma Naturagart auch schon Gedanken gemacht und einen Ansaugfilter entwicklelt, dessen Löcher so fein sind, das Kaulquappen geschont werden, Schmutz aber noch durchpasst.

Ich hab das installiert. Dazu musste ich meine Atlantis aber von ihrem Gehäuse befreien. Damit sie nicht direkt auf dem Sandboden steht, habe ich sie auf einer umgedrehten Gitterkiste befestigt.



Die Seile, die da so unordentlich rumhängen, sind die Henkel zum Versenken.


----------



## steffenK (25. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo Christine,

danke für den Hinweis. Da schaue ich mal bei Naturagart vorbei. Ist aber schon ein ganz schöner Brocken, das Gebilde.
Ich bin heute im Baumarkt auf Beutezug gegangen und habe eine Rolle "Alu-Fliegengitter" (Gitter aus Aluminium zum Abdecken von Kellerschächten, Lichtschächten etc., um das Loch vor __ Kröten, Insekten etc. zu bewahren) gekauft. Davon habe ich einen Zylinder geformt, den ich einfach um die Pumpe herum gestellt habe (mit Aussparung für den Schlauch). Der Zylinder ist ja unten und oben offen und steht senkrecht im Teich. Oben überragt er die Wasseroberfläche, unten wird er durch den Teichgrund verschlossen. Morgen stelle ich ein Bild rein. 

Dadurch, dass der Drahtgitterzylinder größer ist als die Pumpe, ist ja der "freie" Raum um die Pumpe generell mit Wasser gefüllt (logisch, da alles unter Wasser), das gemächlich auch bei sich zusetzendem Gitter nachfließen kann. Keine Strömung, keine Kaulquappen, die angesaugt werden. Das dürfte erstmal reichen. 

Schwierig zu erklären, morgen kommt ein Bild.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Berilo (26. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Interessantes Thema, da ich seit heute ebenfalls __ Grasfrosch-Laich im Teich habe.
Meine Pumpe steht auf 1,2 m. Ist hier die Gefahr für die Kaulquappen geringer, da sie sich doch überwiegend oberhalb aufhalten?

Und wie gefräßig sind Stockenten? Oder meine Goldorfen? Ich habe irgend wo mal gelesen, dass beide Tiergattungen sich den Laich zur Mahlzeit machen. Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hinweise.


----------



## steffenK (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

So, mal das Bild. Einfach, aber effektiv.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Christine (28. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hi Steffen,

hübsch  - na - Problem ist, dass Deine Pumpe ja recht hoch steht. Egal was Du machst, man sieht es. Gibt es das Zeug nicht in schwarz der grün?


----------



## sternhausen (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo Steffen

Das Alu- Gitter ist keine besonders gute Idee.
Erstens kann Alu, wenn nicht besonders legiert Schadstoffe ans Wasser abgeben,(glaube nicht das Fliegengitter oder Kellerschachtabdeckungen aus hochwertigen Alu gefertigt sind)
zweitens wir dein Gitterkorb schneller zu sein, als dir lieb ist und im schlimmsten Fall wird dann deine Pumpe das Gitter ansaugen und schon hast du eine schön verschlossene Pumpe die zu wenig bis gar kein Wasser mehr ansaugen kann und dann wir deine Pumpe ausgepumpt haben.
Grüße Reinhard


----------



## steffenK (29. März 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Anmerkungen. Das Gitter ist ja nur vorübergehend, bis die Kaulquappen groß sind. Das Gitter gibt es nur in dem hübschen silber-metallic.
Die Schadstoffthematik kann man glaube ich vernachlässigen, da die Schadstoffe im Volumen des Wassers untergehen. Der Regen aus Mannheim (wir liegen östlich von Mannheim und haben meistens Westwind), die Kunststoffschläuche etc. sind da sicherlich schlimmer.

Zusetzen ist auch kein großes Problem. Die Pumpe steht auf einem Stein erhöht über dem Bodengrund, das Gitter sitzt auf dem Bodengrund auf. Kann die Pumpe durch die Gitter kein Wasser mehr ziehen, zieht sie es sich über Kanäle, die sich dann im Bodengrund bilden. Da der Wasserraum über der Pumpe relativ groß ist, entsteht aber keine starke Strömung, sondern der Raum bleibt einfach immer mit Wasser gefüllt. Damit werden weder Tiere angesaugt, die sich am Boden aufhalten, noch kann das Gitter von der Pumpe angesaugt werden.

Klar sieht das Gitter nicht sehr schön aus, macht aber nix, hauptsache es hilft.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## allegra (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo, das Thema hole ich noch einmal hoch. 
Ich bemerkte heute, dass aus den Einströmdüsen im Schwimmteich kaum mehr Wasser herausfließt bei voller Pumpenleistung. 
Auch im Skimmer wurde kaum was angesaugt - ich hielt die Hand vor das Loch - fast nix.
Hiu, dakte ich, die Pumpe läuft und saugt nicht? Da wird was drin sein.
Also: Kugelhähne zu und nachgesehen.
Ja, leider leider war ein Tier druín - vielleicht ein Molch - und auch jede Menge Dreck.

Ich möchte keine Tiere in der Pumpe und verstehe es auch nicht, denn der Skimmer hat ein Sieb, feinmaschig genug, das ich täglich reinige.
Wie der da reingefunden.... ich weiß es nicht.

Nun überlege ich, was ich noch ´machen soll...

Vor die Ansaugöffnung im Skimmer ein kleiner Maschendraht, so 1cm² Mascghenweite?
Was meint ihr?

freundliche Grüße sendet
Erdmuthe


----------



## Majaberlin (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Da würd ich eher zu einem Strumpfgewebe greifen.


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo Erdmuthe,

1 cm² ist für __ Molche, Kaulquappen und kleine Fröschchen nicht fein genug. Da musst Du im mm-Bereich suchen. Ich hab zum Beispiel vor der Pumpe einen Ansaugkorb von NG, der hat Löcher von ca. 2 x 3 mm.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hi Erdmuthe,
wegen dieser Probleme und angeregt durch Christines Lösung hab ich auch gebastelt:

 

Zuerst hatte ich nur den Ansaugstutzen "verkleidet", aber der Sog war so hoch, das die Kaulquappen vor dem Gitter festhingen,:evil somit hab ich die Ansaugfläche vergrößert und vor dem 1mm x 1mm Netz hängt mittlerweile auch noch ein Damenstrumpf
(nur den Damenstrumpf geht nicht, den saugt die Pumpe, wenn er einen Belag hat ein, das Gitter darunter kann ich besser spannen)
nun landen in der Pumpe und dann im Filter  nur noch wenige Daphnien  (kleinere Viecherl kann ich nicht sehen) und die Fische zupfen den Belag ab 
wenn du sehr "Feinmaschiges" davor pfriemelst, musst damit rechnen, das sich das zusetzt, :evil ich wasche meine Netz-Konstruktion so alle 3 Wochen aus


----------



## allegra (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Gute Idee! Ich muss mal überlegen, wie ich das hier realisieren könnte, denn meine Ansaugöffnung liegt unten im Randskimmer.

LG Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Ich habe besagtes Fliegengitter (Maschenweite eher ~1mm²) um den Skimmerkorb gewickelt und befestigt. Seitdem ist die Pumpe sauber und die Tiere können lebend aus dem Korb geholt werden. Das Fliegengitter gibt's bei uns im Baumarkt auch aus Fieberglas. Ich schwenke den Korb nun beim Entleeren unter fließendem Wasser aus, mehr ist nicht notwendig. Der Original-Skimmer-Korb selbst hatte 8x8mm Maschenweite und hat so ziemlich alles durchgelassen - von __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven, Pflanzenresten bis zu Rückenschwimmern.


----------



## hkkleemann (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
das Thema passt leider nur bedingt, aber dennoch hier mal die Frage: Wie schützt ihr die Kaulquappen vor den Molchen? Habt ihr eine Idee?

LG,
Hans


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Tja Hans, da musst Du der Natur wohl ihren Lauf lassen. Du kannst nur versuchen, den Teich mit so vielen Versteckmöglichkeiten wie möglich auszustatten. Meist durch entsprechende Bepflanzung.


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Erdmuthes Skimmer-Frage habe ich mal ein eigenes Thema gegönnt (in der Technik-Abteilung)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=30992


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Für große Förderhöhen ist die nicht geeignet,
aber mit einer Mammutpumpe könnt ihr auch große __ Frösche ungehäckselt fördern!
(Siehe auch meinen Beitrag "tierfreundliche Pumpe"!)

Dass Aluminium gar garstige Stoffe an das Wasser abgibt, ist blanker Unsinn,
aber dass ein feines Gitter schnell zuwächst, leider eine Tatsache.
Optisch unauffällig ist der in schwarz erhältliche Papierkorb aus feinem Streckmetall
(so ca. 2,5 ... 3 mm Maschenweite), den es billig beim Aldi und beim Ikea gibt.
Der ist mechanisch suuuper geeignet, aber halt aus lackkiertem Stahlblech: 
Ewige Lebensdauer ist nicht (Bevor sich jemand Sorgen macht: Rost ist auch unschädlich.),
aber für die 3 € ist eben im schlimmsten Fall ein neuer dran.

Bei mir dieser Papierkorb am Pumpenauslauf als Marillenblütensammler;
Zulauf von unten und für´s Foto steht das Ding vekehrt rum:


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*

Ah ... ich hab auch noch ein bild vom in Betrieb befindlichen Marillenblütensammler;
anders rum betrieben, tut´s der auch als Kaulquappen-Abweiser:


----------



## Christine (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Kaulquappen vor Pumpe schützen (häckseln)*



Das Teil gefällt mir richtig gut!


----------

